# My Oscar is afraid of earthworms



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Title says it all lol
I bought some the other day. Had them in paper for a day. Went to give him one, nibbled it and took off to hide and sulk because I think it wiggled in his mouth. :roll: 
Really a fish afraid of worms lol. He gets live treats occasionally, ghost shrimp and crickets. But jeez a loo, hes a fish its a worm....


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Does Guinness Book have a record on cowardly Oscars? Call them...


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I know right!! lol I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks thats weird.
I feel like a failure who raised a panzy Oscar.


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

czar_wilson said:


> I know right!! lol I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks thats weird.
> I feel like a failure who raised a panzy Oscar.


lol


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

He's a delicate flower! :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

can you make us a video?


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Haha I can try and use my phone and make one. I'll be feeding the catfish in a day or so, I'll make it then.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet :thumb:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ha ha! I'd like to see that


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

my cichlids and oscars love fresh meat and choped up earth worms are thier fav :thumb:


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Yellowraven what kind of fresh meat do u feed ur cichlids? *** only come up with shrimp (which they fiend) and scallops..?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> @Yellowraven what kind of fresh meat do u feed ur cichlids? I've only come up with shrimp (which they fiend) and scallops..?


they stoped eating thier NLS last 3 weeks so iv tried human food like chicken and talapia fish and they absloutly loved it,, and yesterday I fave them goldfish and minos ( feeder fish from the LFS ) and in the summer when I dig in the garden and get many earth worms I rinse them off and put them in all my cichlid tanks and the fish go CRAZY !!! they love the worms :thumb:


----------



## fresh_waters (Jan 4, 2012)

live blood worms from the angling shop goes well in my lake malawi tank its like a frenzy when i drop one in, but my oscar tank he wont even touch it ): even if i cut it up smaller for him haha


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

are you talking about raw chicken or cooked chicken?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> are you talking about raw chicken or cooked chicken?


all the meats cooked, if its raw it would be a fresh earth worm or bug or somthin like that,... both my malawi and C.A cichlid tank love fresh live treats, they even eat thier veggies
broccoili peas lettuce melon banana etc etc,... well balanced diet keeps the fish happy healthy vibrant colors and personality


----------

